# duck commander - duck dynasty



## healeydays (Mar 25, 2013)

Folks,

My wife and I were spinning the dial the other night and came across Duck Dynasty and she asked if those guys are for real? I know the company is real and that this is a made for TV show, but not being a hunter, is their business really that big? My wife made a comment that she never saw them actually working much.

I know there are alot of custom call folks here on this site, so figured there might be an opinion or two here...

Mike B


----------



## Jason (Mar 25, 2013)

Yes they are a for real business and make good money.

You can get their calls pretty much at any outdoor shop and their DVD's have been around for a while. Obviously they don't show the staff in the show that does all the work, but its still fun to watch these guys make idiots out of themselved

Jason


----------



## DKMD (Mar 25, 2013)

One of my favorite shows! It's a little corny at times, but it's also a fairly clean show. These days, it's pretty uncommon to find something on TV that's devoid of profanity and excess. I don't hunt, and I still get a kick out of most episodes.


----------



## Outdoormarsh (Mar 25, 2013)

I tell ya what, this show is gonna inflate the duck hunting industry a ton. 

Why??

I've hunted for years now (i'm only 17) but have never had an interest in duck hunting. After watching this show, I've gained the desire to start making calls, and hunting with them. But, duck calls are a very tough cookie to crumble.. I do love the show though.


----------



## healeydays (Mar 25, 2013)

I like their creative beaver dam solutions...


----------



## Kevin (Mar 25, 2013)

I've not seen the show, but a while back I saw Terry Bradshaw (one of my favorite TV personalities and I rarely watch TV and don't really have any "fav TV personalities) interviewed about it. Back in college Terry was the backup QB for the Duck who was the starting QB for LA Tech, and by Terry's accounts was the better QB! The Duck dude gave up football and even NFL money he was offered because it interfered with his duck hunting lol. That's my kind of guy. I would probably like the show.


----------



## healeydays (Mar 25, 2013)

I heard that same story. Looks like he made the right decision as he probably doesn't have bionic knees or hips...


----------



## Wildthings (Mar 25, 2013)

Kevin said:


> I've not seen the show, but a while back I saw Terry Bradshaw (one of my favorite TV personalities and I rarely watch TV and don't really have any "fav TV personalities) interviewed about it. Back in college Terry was the backup QB for the Duck who was the starting QB for LA Tech, and by Terry's accounts was the better QB! The Duck dude gave up football and even NFL money he was offered because it interfered with his duck hunting lol. That's my kind of guy. I would probably like the show.



That's exactly right - Daddy Duck Commander, Phil Robertson, has been duck hunting, guiding and doing videos for a long time. He gave up a career in football and Terry Bradshaw moved on up. His son Will actually moved the company into the 21st century when he took over it with his business degree and Phil pretty much just stays retired now. It's a fun show.


----------

